# Email client to pull emails from Outlook Web Access



## BLADE (Mar 6, 2010)

Hi All,
I need to access my Office emails when I am out of office. My office email server is the Microsoft Exchange Server 2003. So as you might know the only option I have to access email when I am out of office is the Outlook web mail. But I dont like it and am looking for a software that can pull emails using the outlook web mail address (example: *email.seic.com ). My office IT does not provide POP3 or SMTP access also so that solution is also out of the question. I have a software on the cellphone that can pull emails from web mail address so i was really hoping there wud be something like that in windows too. 

Need help!!

Thanks


----------



## DeidraJow (Apr 6, 2010)

Hi, I wish I could come and fix it for you, but all I can do is point you to a resource where you may be able to find a company that can address your email access problem. Try www.pinpoint.microsoft.com and search for companies with communications/email solutions. Hope that takes you one step further to resolution!
Deidra
The Microsoft SMB Outreach Team
v-dejow@microsoft.com


----------

